# If you love Natural Birth and Children's/Parental Rights...



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

TRUST BIRTH is an organization for you.

They are looking for leaders. They will train you. You need to be commited to changing American Birth culture. Not neccesarily just for promotion of midwifery, however that is one goal. The climate in USA is increasingly becoming hostile to parents and their choices. ie., If you refuse a c-section you may be reported to Child Protective services, the same for choosing not to vaccinate........ many states say midwifery is illegal as well as unassisted childbirth.

We need to take birth back. For our children's sake. Do we really want to live in a culture where every child is surgically cut from his/her mother. It sounds extreme, but if we do not do something now it may be where birth culture is heading in America. We need to ensure that future parents , our sons and daughters, will have a real choice about how to give birth.

Meetings should take place in your home or community. In a fun atmosphere with food, over lunch or snacks..... we are not trying to intimidate or fan flames of fear. Just educate people about the truth of birth and direct them to where they can research and find answers for themselves.

You do not need previous experience. Just a love of TRUTH and natural birth. There are vidoes, etc available.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

bump







:


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Very cool!!! I'm going to go check that out.







Thanks!!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Does that site open for everyone else? All I get is a big picture of some foliage and it slows my computer down greatly. Maybe someone who's in contact with them can suggest they redesign their site to be able to reach a greater number of people.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I can't get in... I want to see!!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I actually came across this site last week and I am so excited to finish filling out the app to become a leader--kind of hard to fill out with my DCs needing my attention-







-maybe I'll stay up late tonight to finish it and turn it in!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I got in OK last night, but the site crashed this morning while I was trying to open the leader application page. Now I can't get on at all. Hopefully it'll be up and running again soon...


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

HMMMMMM..... I will call the organizer. I have never had a problem getting in. Sorry everyone keep trying though. It is a wonderful organization and we need YOU!!!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Can I become a leader even if I had a hospital birth? I don't want another hospital birth, because I had to fight the nurse to labor and deliver on my knees, and I was uncomfortable the whole time I was there.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I notice that there is a Pamala in Salem, OR listed as a leader--- I'm thinking she is a MDC member and hoping she weighs in.

ETA: Sent her a PM (her sig lists Trust Birth, btw, so I'm guessing I'm right, lol)


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Hey!







I am a Trust Birth leader.

I think that TB has the ability to become to childbirth what LLL is to breastfeeding.

It's all about speaking the truth, countering myths and giving parents the support to research their own choices and modes of care. It's recognizing that doulas, childbirth educators, midwives and doctors are all PAID CONSULTANTS, not the experts of our bodies or our babies. That you can take their opinion/advice or not. That YOU know your body and your baby the best.

It's been really empowering for me just to sit back and listen to women talk to each other, support each other and rave about birth. I love it! Does anyone have any specific questions?


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Pamela,
I live in Portland...so we are pretty close to eachother.
I will be apprenticing with a midwife that speaks very highly of you!!!







In fact, she said..."Oh, I love Pamela, she is so great..."
Just thought I would spark your curiosity.... :LOL

I just completed the Trust Birth application. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

subscribing...be back...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Hey, Jackie!







Who are you apprenticing with??

We have a TB meeting this Thursday night. If you want, I can send you an outline of what we have covered so far...


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

Any body with reports of how it is going starting groups???


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
Hey, Jackie!







Who are you apprenticing with??

We have a TB meeting this Thursday night. If you want, I can send you an outline of what we have covered so far...


I would love the outline....I will PM you my email.
Thanks....


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

oh, that sounds so cool! i wish someone would start one in my area...


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

I applied to be a leader about a week ago. Dallas has HAND (homebirth association of North Dallas) but its a bit much of a drive for me so I have been wanting to start something in FW & this looks perfect!

aisling


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

can you tell us a little more about it?


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, I don't know what my problem is, but I can't get into the site either! I can get to the homepage, www.trustbirth.com, but then where do I go from there? On the right side of the page there are buttons for Midwifery Today, Ancient Arts Midwifery Institute, Birth Knowledge and Take Birth Back . . . but those are all separate entities, and I can't seem to find the information on signing up for a leadership position, or even a mission statement or anything from Trust Birth.

Am I just stoopid?


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

I am guessing Take Birth Back button - bt i could be wrong







:


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

(*chuckle*) Yup, I *AM* stoopid!









Okay, so I checked out Take Back Birth, and looked at the "Volunteer" tab, and the "Action Kit" . . . the "Action Kit" wouldn't download at this time. Anyone who has been through the application process know--am I looking in the right spot? I will try back later and see if I can download it then . . .


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd love to sign up but can't find any place to contact anyone, a form, nor can I find info on if this is international (I'm in Canada).


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

subscribing to check this all out when I'm on a better computer.....


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

The website has chnged and I am not sure how to navigate it yet. I am waiting to hear back from the founder.....

I will let you know how to find the volunteer links as soon as I know.


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

here is the yahoo group
You might want to join that to get more information - that is what I would do!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/takebirthback/


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Is there anyone doing this in North Carolina? I am definately interested in it. Preg. with my first babe though so I am looking for some people who are better informed than me.

I would be willing to drive, if there is a meeting. Just let me know!


----------

